# Well Water Okay?



## kcgirl62 (Jul 26, 2012)

We live on a well and I was wondering if it was ok for my hedgie to drink this water or if I should give him water from a bottle?


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

I would think its okay as long as its purified beforehand. Just to be safe though I would go with the bottled water.


----------



## alstewar (Mar 1, 2012)

I dont give my girls well water, but we don't drink it either... If it is safe for you, i would just put it through a Brita or something first... otherwise give them the same water you are drinking...


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

You never know what is in your well water.

About 5 years ago, I was diagnosed with peptic ulcers caused by a bacteria called Helicobacter pylori, which was in our well water. (http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/hpylori/)

I have no clue if something like this can affect animals, but I won't take the risk. I buy purified water for my hedgie as Brita filters do not remove microorganisms or bacteria.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i am a civil engineer so i know a thing or two about this stuff. well water is not good for anyone or anything to drink unless it is filtered. ground water can have many different pollutants in it, from people or even naturally occurring. personally i wouldnt let any animal drink well water even if it was filtered


----------

